# Programmierer Simatic S3



## jabba (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eine Anfrage eine Anlage mit einer S3 umzubauen.
Genaue Details sind noch nicht bekannt.

Gibts jemanden im Raum Köln-Aachen der das machen könnte.

Weitere Infos sobald die eintreffen.


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2008)

frag qm, den holen wir auch immer aus seiner gruft wenn es um sowas geht...


----------



## sps-concept (23 Januar 2008)

*tolle Idee*

Das werden nicht mehr viele können. Zweifelhaft ist es aber ob noch jemand das Equipment hat um die S3 zu ändern. Ging das schon mit PG oder nur mit "AWL-Zeileneditor" direkt an der Steuerung?

André


----------



## zotos (23 Januar 2008)

@Andre: Reiz ihn noch etwas mehr... dann hast Du nachher wieder einen Grund zu heulen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!



> Zweifelhaft ist es aber ob noch jemand das Equipment hat um die S3 zu ändern. Ging das schon mit PG oder nur mit "AWL-Zeileneditor" direkt an der Steuerung?


Ich glaube, ich habe da noch einen schwarzen Koffer in der Garage stehen:sm7: 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das ein PG 1.04 
Bei interesse schaue ich nochmal genauer nach. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2008)

*S3*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> frag qm, den holen wir auch immer aus seiner gruft wenn es um sowas geht...



Yeep, und die geile Altenpflegerin mit den dicken Möpsen schiebt mich im Rollstuhl durch das Werkstor bis zur Anlage. Der Pförtner guckt aber immer ganz schön blöde, wenn ich anstelle des Personalausweises den Grabstein vorzeige.
Aber um mal auf jabba's Problem zurückzukommen : 
Es gab eine ganze Menge S3-Steuerungen mit recht unterschiedlichen Leistungsmerkmalen. Genau wie heute bei der S7. Ich erinnere mich an S30, S31 und S32, teils unterschiedlichen Baugrößen der Racks und Baugruppen, EPROM-Speichern oder in Taiwan handgewickelten Kernspeichern für den Preis eines Mittelklassewagens. Bei der Datensicherung auf das Kasettengerät von Philips konnte man die Bits noch einzeln vorbeirauschen hören. Aber ob sich das Vorhaben von jabba realisieren lässt ? Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn der Kunde noch Programmiergerät, Handbuch, Programmdokumentation u.s.w. vor Ort hat. Meist verplempert man bei so Projekten mehr Zeit mit der Organisation von Geräten, Kabeln, EPROM-Brennern u.s.w. Der Aufwand selbst für einfache Programmänderungen wird dadurch schnell riesengroß. Bei einer S32 mit nur einem popeligen 16k Kernspeicher dauert alleine die Datensicherung auf Kasette ca. 2h ! 
Und meist haut das nicht auf Anhieb hin, weil evtl. der Lese/Schreibkopf des Kasettengerätes sich dejustiert hat. Dann geht das ganze noch mal von vorne los. Gut, in der Zeit könnte man sich ja ein bißchen mit der Altenpflegerin unterhalten  
Also wie soll ich dem Kunden erklären, dass für eine evtl. simple Programmiersache ein erheblicher Kostenaufwand entsteht ?
Fazit : Der Deckel bleibt auf der Gruft. Wunschgemäß werde ich mich aber hier zwischen 00:00 Uhr und 01:00 Uhr wieder kurz im Forum melden und danach die Buchführung mit meiner Altenpflegerin machen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (24 Januar 2008)

Also ich bin auch nicht scharf drauf, so ein Ding anzupacken.
Da packt man in der Regel immer in die Sch...

Meine letzten Kontakte mit einer S3 basierten nur auf das austauschen und reparieren der sehr empfindlichen Baugruppen. Allerdings konnte man da noch selber die Ausgangstreiber einer Baugruppe selber reparieren. 

Da suche ich nach einem Bild für eine Simatic S3 und finde folgendes :

Der taucht doch immer wieder auf


----------



## riesermauf (24 Januar 2008)

Hallo

fürs PG675 gabs eine Software um die S3 zu programmierem.

lg.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Stimmt ...*

Hallo,



			
				riesermauf schrieb:
			
		

> fürs PG675 gabs eine Software um die S3 zu programmierem.



Upps, das hatte ich schon vergessen. Mit dem Teil konnte man die Daten sogar auf Diskette schreiben ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab eine Anfrage eine Anlage mit einer S3 umzubauen.
> Genaue Details sind noch nicht bekannt.
> ...



Hallo jabba,

S3 ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr "Up to date", ich kenns nur von Bildern...

Schlag deinem Kunden doch vor, die Anlage auf S7 umzurüsten,
langfristig sicher keine schlechte Lösung.

CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service.


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo IBN-Service,

Du kannst mir glauben , das hatte ich schon nach 10 Sekunden eingeworfen, ohne den Umfang der Arbeiten zu kennen.

Vor allem ist in dem Werk Siemens S5/S7/840D sehr verbreitet, sonst nur BWO.


----------



## maxi (31 Januar 2008)

Ich habe dafür noch so ein 4 Zeilen PG.

Evtl. kann ich das Umprogrammieren.

Aber schnell und günstig wird das ganze nicht.
Es bedarf viel bezahlte Zeit sich wieder in die Materie ein zu arbeiten.

Wisst du schon einen geneaueren Umfang?
Ist es eine grosse Fräsanlage?


----------



## Mondmann (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
soweit ich mich erinnern kann gibbet auch ein Tool zum Umsetzen von S3 Programmen auf S5. 
Wir haben im Dezember die letzte S3 Anlage stillgesetzt.
Die Ironie an der ganzen S3 Geschichte war bei uns allerdings: Wir haben auf den großen Knall gewartet, das die Steuerung komplett versagt, was Sie allerdings die ganzen Jahre nicht getan hatte.
Nun ist das Produkt der Anlage bei uns ausgelaufen.

Bis auf Bitoperationen kann diese nichts. Achte darauf, ob spezielle Karten eingebaut sind. Damals haben Elektronikfirmen gerne eigene Steckkarten gebastellt. 
Und es ist die einzigste Steuerung, die ich kenne, wo man Ausgänge "kaputtprogrammieren" kann.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen, eine aktuelle Steuerung einzusetzen. So ein Umbau ist weitaus billiger als eine S3 zu erweitern, da der Aufbau sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Ansonstem, mach die kein Bammel davor. Selbst eine Kaffeemaschine ist  heute intelligenter wie die S3 Steuerung.

Ein wenig Hilfestellung kann ich dir über das Forum geben.


MFG

Der Mondmann


----------

